

The Interrobang, Symbol of WTF Culture - JamesLowell
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2010/07/the-interrobang-symbol-of-wtf-culture/60546/

======
wglb
Most judiciously used in discussing <http://cuiltheory.wikidot.com/what-is-
cuil-theory>

